# Suisin knife Giveaway



## jklip13 (Mar 1, 2017)

A few months back Korin had a Suisin promotional event and I ended up with a whole bunch of knives from them, too many actually.
Here are 4 that i'm giving away
1st place is the 2 inox knives (petty and gyuto)
2nd and 3rd place will get one of the 2 identical 135mm carbon pettys.
I'll use a random number generator to get the winners based on the post #, so just write one comment (and one only) to enter.


----------



## valgard (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice of you. I will enter for my brother.


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 1, 2017)

That's super cool of you, props sir. :knife:


----------



## easy13 (Mar 1, 2017)

Entering for 2 of my cooks, trying to help them build a kit. Cheers to you


----------



## DanDan (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll enter, most likely for my brother although the last knife he took to the line didn't come out alive hmy:


----------



## chinacats (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice thoughtful offer sir!


----------



## Nuts63 (Mar 1, 2017)

Very generous Thank you


----------



## Dirt (Mar 1, 2017)

This is the bees knees thank you very much


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2017)

Very generous, I'm in for a young cook I work with.


----------



## JayGee (Mar 1, 2017)

carbon petty is kewl...


----------



## b2kk258 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll enter! For the guys in the kitchen!


----------



## foody518 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll enter. To get my brother the matching gyuto and petty to his sujihiki XD


----------



## S-Line (Mar 1, 2017)

That's an extremely nice gesture, thank you. In for my few young chefs, could be their very first "real" knife.


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 1, 2017)

So generous of you sir!
I tip my hat to you!

/Sillywizard


----------



## bkultra (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks, I'll enter


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!

I already have all I need but I'd still like to participate for my girlfriend. As she's not potty-trained for carbon yet I'm only playing for one of the inox knives.


----------



## YG420 (Mar 1, 2017)

You're a good man! Entered for my bro.


----------



## s0real (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice!! I will enter as well.


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 1, 2017)

Entering for my line cooks if that's ok


----------



## XooMG (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll join too, for my cat.


----------



## Ivang (Mar 2, 2017)

Very generous. Thank you


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 2, 2017)

Thats amaizing man idd love to jump in &#128512;


----------



## tcfarrar (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd like to jump in for my girlfriend if postage to the UK is OK? Happy to pay postage obviously. Cheers


----------



## dwalker (Mar 2, 2017)

Lovely offer. Thank you.


----------



## HugSeal (Mar 2, 2017)

Generous of you. I'm from Sweden myself so it's very understandable that it's a bit too far away, just wanted to chime in about a nice initiaqtive


----------



## Benuser (Mar 2, 2017)

Most generous offer, thanks a lot.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet need a new garden knife. [emoji120]


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cool offer Jon. 
&#128526;


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 2, 2017)

Very gracious of you! I will enter as well, for Xoomg's cat! :lol2:


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 2, 2017)

So cool, count me in


----------



## pjotr (Mar 2, 2017)

Very kind of you!


----------



## adletson (Mar 2, 2017)

Amazing! Still the kindest forum I've ever been a part of!


----------



## berko (Mar 2, 2017)

wish me luck


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice! You have a generous spirit


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 2, 2017)

Entering for my grill cook. He needs some new knives


----------



## Chef_ (Mar 2, 2017)

enter


----------



## larrybard (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## zetieum (Mar 2, 2017)

nice offer


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm feeling bad for XooMG's dog.

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 2, 2017)

Alright I'm going to close this up and run the numbers! Give me 5 minutes


----------



## skiajl6297 (Mar 2, 2017)

In for bro in law.


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 2, 2017)

The numbers are 4,7 and 17


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 2, 2017)

So the 2 stainless knives are for Easy13, then Nuts63 and YG420 each get a carbon petty. Please message me with your shipping addresses!


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 2, 2017)

Numbers clearly influenced by Russian hackers :biggrin:

Really generous of you to do this!


----------



## HugSeal (Mar 2, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> Numbers clearly influenced by Russian hackers :biggrin:
> 
> Really generous of you to do this!



I'd better nip over the pond, cross Finland, and talk to them I think, I clearly told them to hack in my favour!

Congrats to the winners and very generous raffle jklip.


----------



## valgard (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats to the winners! Very nice of you Jon.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 2, 2017)

So close! Congratulations to the winners, and thanks again for the giveaway.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 2, 2017)

This was an incredibly gracious thing you did here. I hope someone can return the gesture sometime.


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 3, 2017)

This was an amazing giveaway! Thanks jon! And this is the best forum ever!


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 3, 2017)

Congrats to Easy13, Nuts63 & YG420. But most importantly, kudos to you Jon!


----------



## zetieum (Mar 3, 2017)

Very generous from you!


----------



## cschoedler (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome, I've heard back from Nuts63 (your inbox is full BTW) 
Still waiting on the other two, no rush of course.


----------



## Nuts63 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you for the great giveaway pm is empty 
Thanks again


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 3, 2017)

Thumbs up Jklip13!
&#127881;Gratz to the winners! &#127881;


----------



## Panamapeet (Mar 3, 2017)

This is so nice of you, I'll join


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Spipet said:


> This is so nice of you, I'll join


Too late dude, this is over.


----------



## YG420 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you so much jklip13! I am very grateful, and I know my brother will be very happy! Youre a good man!


----------



## USC 2012 (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow! very generous.


----------



## Mingooch (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice of u to do this.


----------



## 42537703 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## suntzu (Mar 8, 2017)

wow.. generous offer mate. congrats to the winners!


----------



## rami_m (Mar 8, 2017)

[emoji106]


----------



## ABranson (Mar 8, 2017)

oooooo!!!! very cool


----------



## SousVideLoca (Mar 9, 2017)

Zoinks! I'll enter!


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 9, 2017)

SousVideLoca said:


> Zoinks! I'll enter!



You're a bit late to the party....


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 12, 2017)

The knives are finally on their ways, many apologies for taking so long


----------



## easy13 (Mar 12, 2017)

been out of town, just got back in and seen the messages... Cheers to you Jon! My cooks thank you too once they find out they got new additions to there kit


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks! Let me know how I can get them to you


----------



## Nuts63 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks again received the petty a couple of days ago in good condition


----------

